# Pickens inshore report 6-26



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I didn't make it out Sunday morning offshore, but was able to do some inshore fishing on the flats at Fort Pickens in the afternoon. 

I was working a grass flat when a jetski with a dad and his kid came flying into my spot spooking any fish that may have been there and yelling "look at all these flying fish" as he ran through schools of mullet at 60mph. He stopped near me for some reason, which gave me a good reason to move. I left and he pulled out about the same time. 

I spotted some pelicans diving where the flat drops off to about 15 ft of water, so I headed that way. I got to the spot and didn't see anything, but a couple of seconds later, I see the baitfish running toward the kayak. Right behind them is a school of huge redfish running right at me. It was great! I threw the gold spoon once and was surprised that I didn't hook up. I throw the spoon again as I hear the jetski raging back toward me. I hook up on a nice red just before he storms into the middle of the school yelling for his kid to look at all the sharks eating the fish. 

While this red is ripping out drag, which I'm really enjoying, he asks me if I have a fish on, which I thought was obvious from the way this fish had my rod bent over. Maybe if it had been one of the flying fish and it had flown around on the end of my line like a kite, he wouldn't have had to ask. He stays parked and talks while I'm trying to enjoy the ride this fish is giving me. Once I get the fish up and he asks me probably four times what kind of fish it is, he leaves to chase someone else's fish away. He stole a little of the enjoyment of landing this fish and any enjoyment I may have had from landing a couple of more since he chased them away, but it was still a good time. 

The fish was 30" or so (my tape stops at 27), and didn't look to be the largest in the school for sure. I would have really liked to have had another cast at them, but at least I was blessed to catch this guy.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice red!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice job on the red. I've been meaning to ask how it went this weekend. I didn't make it out at all. Speaking of which, I've still got a day off to take this week. Wed or Thurs maybe. Got any plans?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice fish......................

Robin


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

way to go Tres.... I hate them jet ski's...


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job and nice report! I had the same problem Sunday on the spotted grass flats near the park entrance. I had three jet skiers and 2 pontooners run within 25 yards of my yak. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

cant stand the jetskis, these people have no respect for anyone, I have them spalsh the boat all the time


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice fish....love that dark brown color! :thumbsup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

im pretty sure jet skis are illegal to operate close to the ft pickens shoreline.


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

Where would the "flats" be in Fort Pickens?

Thanks and nice red!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

cltucker11 said:


> Where would the "flats" be in Fort Pickens?
> 
> Thanks and nice red!


I've only fished there twice, so I'm not an expert on the area, but starting at the ranger station on the side opposite of the beach there are some good grass flats. I caught this one down from there not too far from the second parking lot. Right past the campground registration building you can make a right turn and there is an access to the water. It's a decent enough spot to launch and fish.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Think we need a special huntin' season for jet skis - you know - bag limit of 10 or 20 - 25 cent fine for exceeding your limit or hunting out of season!!!


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a nice Red!! I hope to catch some in the fall!!:thumbsup:


----------

